# The Hardest Thing I've Ever Done



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

It was destined, 
As far as we could tell--
When we arrived on shipping day
And saw fair Isabel.
She was the first we saw
And yet the last to go
For none but us would pay extra
To purchase the Domino.
They said she had no colour,
Just patterns black and white,
But her difference caught our eye
And we had to have her one night.
We brought her home 
And all seemed well:
We made her our own 
And called her Isabel.
But our joys were to be short lived:
All quickly went to ****
When in two short days the fuzz laid siege
To our fair Isabel.
Though I tried with all my might
There could be found no gain;
There was no choice but bottled death
To ease our darling's pain.
With the Poet on my shoulder
I watched till her last breath;
The hardest thing I've ever done
Is bring about a death.
There is a place near our town
Where the river joins the lake--
It is to these sacred waters
Dear Izzy we will take.
There we will build a fire
Like that which was inside:
May the wind lift her ever higher
As the ashes make their flight.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Awwww. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Isabelle.


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, thats a really nice poem


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

